# Quik Brites - Led Lights



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

You all know how I like to test drive silly items and I know I'll never live down the Pasta Express,







but I saw a commercial for these lights and I think I'm going to give them a try in the Outback. You get 10 LED lights for $14.99

Quik Brites

I'll give a full report after I've had a chance to try them out. I thought the little swivel spot lights would be great for our 2 sets of door steps at night.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I think P. T. Barnum said it the best...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I think P. T. Barnum said it the best...


Hey! I got a full refund for that stupid pasta cooker


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Let us know how it goes - Inquiring minds want to know.









Thor


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey Dawn ...........I love that







I have to have a bunch of them! Thanks good find









Tami


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

The January 2007 issue of Trailer Life has an article about LED lights. Basically, their take is that the incandenscent bulb will soon fade into history since LEDs are more efficient, more rugged, provide directional light, and last way longer.

They claim there are some LEDs that will plug right into the existing sockets in our RVs.

I've got a lot of lights on this monster, inside and out, so I'll be investigating that in the Spring.

Oh, and on a related topic... I've got a couple of LED flashlights with a crank handle that charges up an internal battery. Never replace batteries, never without light. They're not anything like a nice big 6v job, but they do the job quite well considering.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I almost ordered a set of Quik Brites. I guess I'll let you test them first! Keep us posted on your results!

They look like they would be very handy.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Those look pretty cool, Dawn!
I will look forward to your review!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

Those look really cool. Has anyone tried replacing the current bulbs with LED replacements?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

See 10 commercials a day for them


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Let me know how you like them.

I'll have to update my membership in the skippersheorama mart. You just keep coming up with cool ideas. I got my decals already. Next I want the rv mat.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

campmg said:


> Let me know how you like them.
> 
> I'll have to update my membership in the skippersheorama mart. You just keep coming up with cool ideas. I got my decals already. Next I want the rv mat.


i'm glad you got your decals already, although............i did the license plate frames























the rv mats are still on sale, why don't you order it and save yourself $30.00??


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

skippershe said:


> You all know how I like to test drive silly items and I know I'll never live down the Pasta Express,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was interested in those also. We have a big problem with the light in the toilet room, it's way to bright! I started out taking one light bulb out then switching to ONE 4W bulb and still it's way to bright in the middle of the night. One of these might be perfect. Myself, I always go by sound, but my DW wants some light on the subject for some reason or another, so a small light would be good for both of us.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

LOL!

I just placed my order. I had no idea that you get hit up with multiple sales during the checkout process. I chose 1 set of lights, clicked order, then it asked me if I wanted another set at a discounted price...just say no because it offers you a better deal. I declined the second set, but then got hit up to purchase 30 batteries...I said no, then it offers them to you again with free shipping, so I took them...then when you click to complete your order, it offers you 6 additional tap on spot lights which I did want, but I knew to say no because you get a better deal for saying no









Here's my final tally:

10 piece set of led lights $14.99
30 pk batteries $ 8.99
6 addl swivel spots $ 9.99
shipping $ 7.99

Grand total $41.96

OK P.T. Barnum, hopefully I will prove you wrong this time









Good to know that you can return them for a full refund minus shipping


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Lmbevard said:


> You all know how I like to test drive silly items and I know I'll never live down the Pasta Express,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was interested in those also. We have a big problem with the light in the toilet room, it's way to bright! I started out taking one light bulb out then switching to ONE 4W bulb and still it's way to bright in the middle of the night. One of these might be perfect. Myself, I always go by sound, but my DW wants some light on the subject for some reason or another, so a small light would be good for both of us.








[/quote]

To solve the bathroom issue we plugged an LED night light into the outlet. Just enough light to take care of business - except when dry camping.


----------



## ChopperCop (Oct 2, 2005)

I saw the info-mercial too. They looked interesting. Tell you what, I'll give you $1.95 for them when you get tired of them.....BUT WAIT....You'll also get......

Don't ya just love it.

Bob


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ship me a couple...and I'll test them for ya~!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I have seen them on TV myself....

I am looking forward to your review!!

Gary


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Somehow I have escaped this ad till now.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

countrygirl said:


> Somehow I have escaped this ad till now.


I'm with you...never seen the commercial. Oh wait, I don't watch commercials, I skip past them on my Media Center computer....


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Dawn,
Let us know how they workout for you I still have a box full of the wonderful tap lights.

Scott


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

"As Seen on TV" usually means that 
they are hoping you won't take the time to send
an item back once you figure out it doesn't
live up to standards...









Just my .02
Good Luck,
MaeJae


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

This is the first I have seen them ... geesh I need to watch more TV.. but looking forward to your review.

When we go on vacation every year in Pigeon Forge TN they have the as seen on TV store. Its kind of neat to see that "stuff" but boy is it cheap looking when it is in your hand. Not all of it, but most appears to be junk.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Not Yet said:


> You all know how I like to test drive silly items and I know I'll never live down the Pasta Express,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was interested in those also. We have a big problem with the light in the toilet room, it's way to bright! I started out taking one light bulb out then switching to ONE 4W bulb and still it's way to bright in the middle of the night. One of these might be perfect. Myself, I always go by sound, but my DW wants some light on the subject for some reason or another, so a small light would be good for both of us.








[/quote]

To solve the bathroom issue we plugged an LED night light into the outlet. Just enough light to take care of business - except when dry camping.
[/quote]

Unfortunatly, the toilet on a fiver is in a little room all by itself and no outlets. My plan this spring is to run a 120V from my Television outlet in the front bedroom 3 feet to the ceiling of the toilet room and add my own 120 outlet to do exactly as Jared suggested which is what I used with my 28RSDS

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Dawn,
> Let us know how they workout for you I still have a box full of the wonderful tap lights.
> 
> Scott


Scott,

if memory serves me well, I have a couple of those tap lights in the closet still in the box!

Been there for years!

Mark


----------



## kjuhnke (Aug 22, 2006)

mswalt said:


> > Dawn,
> > Let us know how they workout for you I still have a box full of the wonderful tap lights.
> >
> > Scott
> ...


Glad to hear I'm not the only one... They'd been sitting in our coat closet for years. We finally threw ours out last spring cleaning.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Well, hopefully As Seen On TV's technology has improved since the original Tap Light...


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

mswalt said:


> > Dawn,
> > Let us know how they workout for you I still have a box full of the wonderful tap lights.
> >
> > Scott
> ...


Mark,
I think I have about ten of them in a box out in the shed. They spent 10 years in storage while we where in Japan.

Scott


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Herkdoctor said:


> > Dawn,
> > Let us know how they workout for you I still have a box full of the wonderful tap lights.
> >
> > Scott
> ...


Mark,
I think I have about ten of them in a box out in the shed. They spent 10 years in storage while we where in Japan.

Scott
[/quote]
so do they still work? did they ever work?
I didn't fall for the old tap light infomercials, I'm smarter than that


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I'll take one to test. Our kitchen is ancient, and the one corner cabinet has what I call 'the hole' It is long and narrow, and as I said in the corner to boot. The door is small, and in order to see what is in the back, I have to get the flashlight. If they work, quickbrite would make life sltghtly easier.

As to the night light in the OB bathroom, I did a search on led nightlights, and found some that are battery operated, flickering, kinda like a votive light and came complete with a holder. Works great! Since we do a lot of dry camping it fit the bill for us.


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

In the toilet room we just use a plug in air freshener that has a night light built in.

Rick


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Ok - so I checked the site out....In the add it seems to me that they leave them on all the time. I would think you could see it when its dark - light creeping through the edges of a hinge or something.

Right now, I am interested if you found a need on the Outback - we seem to have lights everywhere and I havent come across a spot where I says to myself "TOO DARK IN HERE"










Jennifer


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

jedmunson said:


> Ok - so I checked the site out....In the add it seems to me that they leave them on all the time. I would think you could see it when its dark - light creeping through the edges of a hinge or something.
> 
> Right now, I am interested if you found a need on the Outback - we seem to have lights everywhere and I havent come across a spot where I says to myself "TOO DARK IN HERE"
> 
> ...


Hi Jennifer,

I'm kind of thinking inside the pantry, especially in the very bottom where it's really dark. If these lights stay on all the time, then they're going back. I just wanted something small to light up areas without having to turn on the main lights. I may try one of the spots under the step areas as well.

I thought too, that using one of the spots under the counter in the kitchen would be nice to have.

Trust me, I'm still a bit sceptical about these things, but I purchased them with an American Express gift card that my dh got from one of his clients. Nothing out of our pocket








Still waiting for them to arrive to test them out.


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Ok - so I checked the site out....In the add it seems to me that they leave them on all the time. I would think you could see it when its dark - light creeping through the edges of a hinge or something.
> 
> Right now, I am interested if you found a need on the Outback - we seem to have lights everywhere and I havent come across a spot where I says to myself "TOO DARK IN HERE"
> 
> ...


Hi Jennifer,

I'm kind of thinking inside the pantry, especially in the very bottom where it's really dark. If these lights stay on all the time, then they're going back. I just wanted something small to light up areas without having to turn on the main lights. I may try one of the spots under the step areas as well.

I thought too, that using one of the spots under the counter in the kitchen would be nice to have.

Trust me, I'm still a bit sceptical about these things, but I purchased them with an American Express gift card that my dh got from one of his clients. Nothing out of our pocket








Still waiting for them to arrive to test them out.
[/quote]

It looks like the is a switch on the side. The ones they show are mounted close to the edge I think there are two parts from the look of it.

Scott


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Herkdoctor said:


> Ok - so I checked the site out....In the add it seems to me that they leave them on all the time. I would think you could see it when its dark - light creeping through the edges of a hinge or something.
> 
> Right now, I am interested if you found a need on the Outback - we seem to have lights everywhere and I havent come across a spot where I says to myself "TOO DARK IN HERE"
> 
> ...


Hi Jennifer,

I'm kind of thinking inside the pantry, especially in the very bottom where it's really dark. If these lights stay on all the time, then they're going back. I just wanted something small to light up areas without having to turn on the main lights. I may try one of the spots under the step areas as well.

I thought too, that using one of the spots under the counter in the kitchen would be nice to have.

Trust me, I'm still a bit sceptical about these things, but I purchased them with an American Express gift card that my dh got from one of his clients. Nothing out of our pocket








Still waiting for them to arrive to test them out.
[/quote]

It looks like the is a switch on the side. The ones they show are mounted close to the edge I think there are two parts from the look of it.

Scott
[/quote]

Saw the switch, but in the ad, she pulls open drawers and stuff and the light is on - EXCELLENT idea on the under counter/pantry.....

Keep me posted - may have to outfit my baby with a few also


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Just saw them on TV. They shut off when you close door/drawers.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Thought about buying some for the TT also--let us know how you like em!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Dawn,

Did you ever get these? Do they work as promised?

Just saw a commercial about them. Reminded me that we never got your review.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Lady Di said:


> Dawn,
> 
> Did you ever get these? Do they work as promised?
> 
> Just saw a commercial about them. Reminded me that we never got your review.


Hi Lady Di,

We just got our Outback home last week and I have not gotten a chance to try these out. I did receive them though...Maybe I'll get out there tonight after dark and install a few.

I'll post a field report as soon as I finish testing


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I've seen it too...keep us posted.


----------



## bobpattie (Jul 23, 2005)

Did I miss the post or have we heard how these work? I am definitely interested so still watching this post to hear all about them.

Pattie


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

bobpattie said:


> Did I miss the post or have we heard how these work? I am definitely interested so still watching this post to hear all about them.
> 
> Pattie


No you didn't miss anything. Dawn did buy them, but they never got out of box.







I asked her about them the other day.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

What good are they IN THE BOX?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Lady Di said:


> What good are they IN THE BOX?


Inquiring minds want to know!









Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

C'mon Dawn. Let us know.









PLEASE!


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

OK - so I bought some the other day at Target and I actually got them out of the box









I used one on the ceiling in my littlest guy's bunk in the corner because he needed a night light and the overhead light is too bright. The are bright when focused on something, but gives his bunk just a soft glow from the corner pointing down. Sticks and works great.

They push to turn on/off.

The only down thing I have come across is that they use 3 AAA batteries and the package says it will last "UP TO 100 hours" = a little over a week of night light work.... Lets hope thats a low estimate









Also think I may use them in my closet....They come 3 in a package, so there is one left, unless DH wants one in his closet too....they were 10 bucks for the 3, not including having to purchase the batteries.

Thats my update....

Happy Camping - Jennifer


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I just bought a 3 pack of puck LEDs in BJ's they were cheap. I figured I would try them this weekend in the camper.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

last year I found some push lights that I LOVE. They are a little larger than most and have a timer that you set. They will turn off if you forget. I love them in the dark recesses of the OB, I am going to get more as soon as I find them again


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

I have one that I'm going to try in the OB. Its a DOT-it light by Sylvania. Kind of sounds like the same light that jedmunson is using....3 aaa batteries, good for 100 hours. Got it in my stocking at Christmas from my mom. May try to mount it in the bathroom somewhere as a nightlight. If it works will have to get some more.

Cheryl


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Doxie -

Yours sound PERFECT - will now be on the hunt for the ones with the timer....too cool









Its so nice that we all can bond over these LED lights


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi everyone









I finally got my butt into the Outback today and installed some of the Quik Brites. I placed one in the drawer under the tip out drawer, one in the pantry drawer, one in the medicine cabinet and then placed one of the push-on spot lights inside the lowest pantry area. Getting the magnets placed just right is the key...the magnets turn the lights off when the drawer or door is closed.

Tonight after it gets dark I'm going to give it the night test without any cabin lights on and give a report on how well they illuminate things.

I'll also open everything up and see where will be the best locations for these lights.

Sorry it took so long!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, we'll let it go this time lil Missy, but you better be on your toes if you are going to wear the shoes of OOPTO (Official Outback Product Tester Outer)


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

At last! My testing on the Quik Brites has been completed. Photos and findings can be viewed here:  Quick Brite review


----------

